# just Idea's



## butcher (Nov 6, 2008)

you know those ceramic funnel cone heater's nichrome wire on outside, light bulb socket base, what about using them for inceneration, or maybe lining them with like graphite, boneash, Mg oxide, to make small crucible furnace, or making an SO2 generator,? a small pencil butane torch could assist if needed, and of coarse base would need isolated in refactory of furnace.

anybody IDEA'S (not just comments on this one but ANY IDEA)

ok heres another small electric oven element type to mass desolder circuit boards( have tried it works but think Ill try it with setting board in pan of molten solder to see if works better they run at about melting point of solder, I also reuse the components so keeping damage down a plus, and if can be done effieciently may be quicker than electric heat gun type hair dryer, or torch that burns and stinks up.

ANY IDEA :?:


----------



## viacin (Nov 6, 2008)

Butcher, I have had hundreds of ideas. Yet, as I look into each one I find that someone else has already figured it out for me. 

Here's a thought, although someone may already be doing this. A respirators is, to say the least, a great idea if you are refining without a fume hood. Well, from what I understand no one makes a chemical cartridge that protects agains NOx fumes. One way around this is to buy a PARA or SCBA system, but these are bulky, slightly overkill, and expensive. Not to mention having to refill canisters and worrying about running out...basically 99% of refiners are not going to bother. So, how about buying the full face respirator with tube, and hooking it up to a (breathing) air compressor like the ones used on dredges? Set it, say 20 ft from you, or outside if you are in a building, hook it up and you have good clean air without any worries.

I dunno, I highly doubt anyone will do this, since the head wear poll on the forum shows me that 44% of those that voted do not even use a respirator. I worry about that 44%'s long term health care insurance premimums.


----------



## Lou (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know what cartridges you speak of, but they are available. I have some that protect against NO2, acid gases (i.e. SO3, HCl, HBr, etc.).


There is no substitute for a good fume cupboard.


----------



## Noxx (Nov 6, 2008)

Do you know if 3M build cartridges against NO2 ? Mine are against acid gases (HCl, SO3, etc)


----------



## Lou (Nov 7, 2008)

So indeed are mine, and I can tell you that I do not smell any nitrogen oxides when I don my gas mask (very infrequent) so I assume that it stops them. I'll have to look at the cartridge designation.


Lou


----------



## viacin (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the 3M chemical cartridge as well, and I could smell nitrogen oxides while soaking some scrap in nitric acid. It is not listed on the papers that came with the cartridge, so I would have to assume that they do not protect against NOx, for safety's sake.


----------

